# Job interview tomorrow!!!



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Tomorrow I go in for my second interview for this job.

This company is a pest control company and they use golden retrievers to go in and sniff the bed bugs out! I'd be joining them as a new handler on a dog team. 

I start at $12/hr, full medical/dental insurance, 401k, two weeks paid vacation, 6 personal days. I get a company vehicle that is completely paid for (gas/insurance/maintenance).

Only thing is that I have to house the dog that I would be working with, to build the bond for work. I don't foresee any problems with Kane, although I'll be very cautious with the introductions, of course. Everything with the dog is paid for as well--toys, supplies like crate and food, vet bills, etc.

The first interview went very very well, and I have a good gut feeling about this one, which is with another of my bosses if I get this job. I have a friend who recommended me to them for the dog handler position (she's their other dog handler) and she said that they've been very open with her about who they're looking at and interviewing and stuff, since she'll be the one to train whoever they hire, and SHE said that as far as she knows they're not even looking at anyone else.

So wish me luck guys!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo Good Luck, let me know how things go :d Hugs


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck!!!! And as you already know NEVER leave the dogs alone not for a second


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck sound like a pretty fun job. All day with a dog not to bad.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

sounds GREAT!! Fingers crossed and good luck!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty sure I got the job. They're going to call and let me know on the first of next week, and then the person I interviewed with (who is the Director of Operations) showed me around the office and introduced me to everyone!! Most companies I've interviewed with only do that when you're hired.

And thanks Aireal. I've learned that the hard way.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo Hoo Katie, so excited for you


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like a great job for you! Hope you get it


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

They just called today and offered me the job!!!!! I said yes of course!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome, your lucky id love to work with dogs all day


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm super-excited. I trailed my friend who is their current handler, and the one to suggest me, today while her and her dog worked a job, and it made me more excited than ever to start this!!

This really is a dream job for me, even if it's not what I imagined I'd be doing if I ever got a job working with dogs, lol.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome! I'm glad to hear you'll be getting a job you enjoy!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations! All the best for your new job!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats!! sounds like an awesome job! being with a dog at work all day! 'ill take it =)


----------

